# the wierdest band ever Mao morta



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a couple cd by them,all do i dont understand portuguesee, this band is one of a kind, it remind me of a mutant version of swans in there early year but mutated in some avant experimental band.

Whit a band like mao morta there is always a suprise when you buy an album, just like david bowie per se , you never know how it's gonna sound.

My only problem whit mao morta is there seem to be ardent anarcho-communist, and i dont like this ideology, i dont have a problem whit chinese communist , because chinese communist stay in china
and keep china togheter if not they would be war between different fraction of chinese trouble in Xinjiang province.But us white man do we need communism in occident i beg to differ.

Generally i dont like band that has a political message, politic and music should not mix ..
But would like to point out im not s communist and neither a nazi But let's remain in the subject, yes mao morta early material is my type of stuff dark post-punk whit a latin sounding rythm.Maybe some portuguese here like this band or a brazilian.

Because many people lisen to band only in English, for me there is no language barrier, what about you guys, the downside of this is i sometime have to guess what the lyric are about,but im smart enought to understand half of it.

Mao morta album are hard to get and expensive this i dont know why, maybe this band is for the portuguese market only, anyway these were my two cents on this ufo of a band.


:tiphat:


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

IMHO, politics are politics and music are music. I listen to lots of punk rock/hardcore/grindcore bands that have left wing ideology and I just don't care about their "message". The same applies to "satanic" black metal bands. I'm there for the agressive melodies (if there's a melody) or the overall music.


----------

